# Eat ground turkey? It's most likely contaminated with antibiotic resistant Staph.



## m77ranger (Jan 12, 2009)

This recent study sampled beef, pork, chicken, and ground turkey from 26 retail grocery stores in 5 US cities: Chicago; Washington, DC; Fort Lauderdale; Los Angeles; and Flagstaff. They found that around half of all samples were contaminated with antibiotic resistant _Staphylococcus aureus _Almost 80% of the ground turkey was contaminated. 61% of the ground turkey was contaminated with MRSA.

Think about this the next time you make some turkey burgers.

Multidrug-Resistant Staphylococcus aureus in US Meat and Poultry


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Mmmmm Staphylococcus. It's all nastiness, anyway. None for me, sir!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

Completely cook ground muscle products - Minimum internal temperature 165F for 15 seconds

If it flies over, walks on, or grows from the ground, it can be contaminated.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

Stay away from ALL ground meats


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

All food has risk. There is no safe heaven for the omnivore or herbivore.

E. coli 0157:H7 in veggies and fruit: http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/foodnut/09369.pdf

E. means Escherichia = from poop. Mmmm poop. You can live in denial.

Modern Farmer | Poop, It?s Back

I am not taking a side for or against: vegetarian, meat eater, organic food consumer, etc. I am just saying no food is inherently safe. Believing your particular choice is - is blissful ignorance.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I think caveman invented fire for a reason...


----------



## mtbks (Jun 14, 2011)

This is why you COOK all food thoroughly


----------

